# cps and an orchid



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, the plants in the 4th and 5th pics are CRAZY NICE! What are they? Where did you find them, and where do they grow best?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

#4 is a Butterwort, easy to grow. good light, peat based soil and constantly damp/wet soil

#5(and #6) is Heliamphora minor and all i can say with them is good luck. really open soil constantly damp but not soaking LOTS of light. cool temps. can be either extreamly difficult to grow or very easy. hard to tell without trying them though


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Ohh, and your Orchid looks real happy. Did you mount it yourself?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

yes mounted it myself about 4 months ago. got the idea after reading about orchid hunters bringing back human skulls with dendrobiums growing on them. havent gotten it to bloom yet but its sure growing good


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Gorgeous stuff! Good luck w/ the Heliamphora - I thought I had mine in a groove, but a little too wet and that's all she wrote. I'm going to order 1 or 2 from Andreas Wistuba this spring - I love 'em. What kind of Nep? Great peristome (that would probably ID the plant, if I knew more about Nepenthes  ). The skull orchid mount is great - well done.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

actually if your serious about giving Heliamphora a try give Tony Parobek a call, you will get a bigger more hardened off plant

the nep with the big peristrome is bongso, the smaller, tubby one is Nepenthes jacquelineae x Nepenthes izumae an extreamly rare natural hybrid


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

What is the plant in pic #3 with the purple flower? I'm not really big on plants so I don't know any of the names. Can it be kept with darts?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

thats a man made mexican butterwort hybrid. yes it can be kept with darts, might compete for fruitflies but its not sticky enough to hold a house fly so your frogs are safe. they like good air circulation though


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks fo the Parobek tip - I'll give him a call when things warm up a bit. A couple more CP pix ->

U. nelumbifolia (thx, rattler) - a division of a division growing in a brom:










U. humboldtii - it's been growing a lot of fern-like leaves along the runners:










Sorry for the poor quality - one of these days I need to get a better camera (I want the new Panasonic/Lumix DSLR - luckily they haven't announced the price yet :wink: ).


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm drooling from way up here in SE ID, high and dry and 20 below zero. Beautiful plants.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

im in northeast Montana hasnt been much warmer, well till today, must be above freezing and its still dark out(had to run one of the kids into town to catch the bus to regional science fair at 4 am).........................


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

heres some pics of my carnivorous plants. not much to see but i have built a green house in my basement and their popping out pictures left and right. i'll add more later.
rich

http://photobucket.com/albums/c140/blka ... 1&multi=15


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2006)

Those are soooo cool! I love them.


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Just got 2 Heliamphora from Tony - neblinae and pulchella Akopan. Beautiful big plants; thanks for the pointer, rattler...


----------

